# Airtel Not Feasible in my Area.. What to do?



## mastermunj (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I called up airtel guy today asking i want a broadband connection in my area which is Mumbai - Malad East near station..

That fellow said we do not have feasibility in that area..

Any further suggestions??

Should i get Airtel phone to get airtel connection? will it add feasibility??

Or should i try for tata broadband??

And what if tata is also not available???

bump!! bump!!


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 14, 2008)

Could you state your exact building address ?

Let me get in touch with their marketing executive.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 14, 2008)

why u r not going for BSNL Broadband ???


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 14, 2008)

Because BSNL is not available in Mumbai and MTNL is horribly expensive*.

*compared to other providers.


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 16, 2008)

I stay at Malad East, Nivetia Road, Atul Apt.

I called up one of the Airtel Guy and they said getting a connection in my area will not be possible before October.

BSNL, i dnt trust..

MTNL Triband... ok ok.. don't find it so interesting... and they don't have any unlimited plan..

If airtel is not at all possible.. i may go for TATA (till airtel is not available  ), will it be a good choice??


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2008)

try *EV-DO *service from MTNL if possible.yeah ,the one time investment is high!.but you can have broadband on the move na


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 16, 2008)

MTNL doesn't have EV-DO AFAIK.


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 16, 2008)

will tata be a good choice temporarily??
any other suggestions?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 16, 2008)

mastermunj said:


> MTNL Triband... ok ok.. don't find it so interesting... and they don't have any unlimited plan..


Dude they have a 2Mbps NU scheme which kicks the hell out of any Airtel unlimited scheme right now.This one is only for Rs.849 which is totally worth it.You can download 5GB of data if utilised properly in one night which would otherwise take couple of days on the unlimited 256kbps or 512kbps unlimited schemes from Airtel.That's the main reason I chucked Airtel in my apartment.Try the 2 Megs line out & then let me know.The downtimes are as good as nil.


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ This is not good buddy ... 

1. The plan is active between 00:00 to 08:00 hrs..

2. Monthly Free Data Download: 1.25 GB & Night Unlimited  **

3. Customers who are asking for DSL-NU(Night Unlimited Free) plan have to necessarily switch OFF and ON the ADSL modem before and after free night unlimited period.


Such plans are not suitable for any power user...


----------



## zorrotech2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Why dont u try Sify??? im not sure if its available in mumbai.....but it certainly has a pretty decent performance...


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 21, 2008)

guys,

today tata guys also said that they do not have feasibility where i stay 

i wonder, which internet i will have to use then..


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 21, 2008)

i hv sify in mumbai
if u r into downloading my suggestion is dont try sify too costly really bakwas
afaik airtel is best


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have sify connection with night time unlimited plan.. Downloading rate is simply horrible(only 20-30 KBps).. Airtel is the best in this case. Their downloading speed is much much higher. 
And yes MTNL Su** is Delhi. It is a complete useless. Many times in day it doesn't work..


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 23, 2008)

I called up reliance and they said they have presence in my area but its almost 400 meter from my house... according to them, they can provide me bandwidth, but am bit skeptic about it.. 

how is reliance broadband??

any reliance BB user in mumbai??

Bump!! Bump!!


----------

